# Warm water coming



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm getting excited. This is today's MODIS Sea Surface Temps. 73* near The squiggles. This means the Dolphin and Wahoo will be here soon. They might already be there. 


John


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

There are some Wahoo there already but its still got a few weeks to "prime". I'm ready for sure!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

If all goes as planned we are gonna go the 27th!! I'm stoked! :thumbup:


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Weather permitting, we are going to do an overnighter next weekend also. Maybe we can post one hell of a report.


----------



## TinManMike (Oct 26, 2008)

Anybody's thoughts on the current weather forecast? We are on the fence right now.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Were going 24th on overnighter, let yall know how it goes! Tails Up \iii/


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

TinManMike said:


> Anybody's thoughts on the current weather forecast? We are on the fence right now.


At the moment it should be nice Saturday! :thumbup: hopefully that holds out :yes:


----------

